# Lost Werner Paddle on The Taylor



## MtnGuyXC (Jul 20, 2006)

*Lost paddle Taylor*

Yo CBSteve,

I am part of the threesome that pulled up on you just after you lost it & we looked real hard for it but to no avail...Sorry


----------



## GunnyPaddler (Feb 8, 2006)

what color/colors is it and what type of construction?

Justin


----------



## cbsteve (Apr 18, 2007)

Big thanks to Bill McGrath, and to Silver Sharpies.

Bill saw a paddle in an eddy by the ranger station, went back after work (guiding) to go get it, saw it had my name and number (thank you Sharpie) and he called. Thanks Bill, and to the rest of you who looked for me.

Steve


----------

